# My Landlord Sold the Apartment, now im being given notice.



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonder if someone could give me some advice (within the parameters of the law). Along with my wife and children we moved into an apartment in May 2011 and paid 1year advance check to the landlord. I asked if we could take it for 2 years, he said we could extend at the appropriate time after 9 months. A few months ago he informed me he wished to sell the apartment and asked if we would let the agent inn to conduct viewings, I agreed based on his promise he would sell to a investor (affectively meaning I have a new landlord and there will be no change). 

Today I unexpectedly received a call from my new landlady saying she now owns the property, she has my deposit and all documents and was informing me that she will not allow me to extend for 1 year in May 2012 as she needs it for personal use. 

Can she legally do this? Do I not have a legal right to extend for 1 additional year?

If I have to move I will, the idea was not to unsettle the children with moving already once from the UK and now all over again. 

Happy holidays and thanks in advance for any support. 

Harry


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having to think about this close to Christmas. The previous landlord should have given you 12mth notice about selling the unit and the new buyer has to stick with the contract - unfortunately your contract is only for 1 year?

You could also speak with RERA, many people have had good words about them being helpful.

Welcome to the Official Dubai Real Estate Community


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

p.s. If you do have to move, get your security deposit cheque first before handing keys over!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Red_Nosed said:


> Sorry to hear you're having to think about this close to Christmas. The previous landlord should have given you 12mth notice about selling the unit and the new buyer has to stick with the contract.
> 
> Please speak with RERA, many people have had good words about them being helpful.
> 
> Welcome to the Official Dubai Real Estate Community


Thanks for the advice, I was unaware my previous landlord had to give 12 months notice, I guess acting on this now is too late given it has been sold. I'll speak to RERA I fear it's too late now.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Never heard of the need for landlords to give 12 months notice. Thought it was 3 months. Landlords are allowed not to renew tenancy contracts if they can show they need the premises back for their family's need. Sounds like that's what's intended here. 

RERA don't get involved with tenancy contracts, it the rent committee if you want to dispute what the landlord is trying to do.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Never heard of the need for landlords to give 12 months notice. Thought it was 3 months. Landlords are allowed not to renew tenancy contracts if they can show they need the premises back for their family's need. Sounds like that's what's intended here.
> 
> RERA don't get involved with tenancy contracts, it the rent committee if you want to dispute what the landlord is trying to do.


Thanks, agreed after a bit of digging I'm not in a position to stay on despite my desire. I spent quite some time on the phone with my new landlord (who seems really nice) he's going to propose a cash amount for me to leave early which should help the costs of moving to a new place.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm, that's very kind of them to do so?! Don't think they were obliged to do so....

I don't think you're able to do anything but if you want to confirm, this is off RERA's website:

"Tenants should also remember, the property is the asset of the Owner, it must be looked after. When you have registered the Tenancy contract with RERA, and if you have a problem and need intervention or a dispute arises, RERA can assist, but only if the lease is registered."

12 month notice is if Owner wishes to sell.


Pleased for you though. Hope everything turns out alright in the end.

All the best & Merry Christmas


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You've got about 5 months notice to find a new place, it's not the end of the world, certainly not as much of a headache as getting involved with the UAE legal system and RERA, etc.

It's one of the hazards of living in Dubai, I've been here just over 2 years and I'm already in my 3rd home.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Hmm, that's very kind of them to do so?! Don't think they were obliged to do so....
> 
> I don't think you're able to do anything but if you want to confirm, this is off RERA's website:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Never heard of a 12 month notice to sell. Can you give reference to where you read this law, thanks.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

http://rpdubai.ae/rpdubai/fg?f=DaFD6buDFunTim9885A7Nu9lzfurwomLDFbsbWtfZsHa2NkyVLtDs7euOKJrx8EN


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Red_Nosed said:


> http://rpdubai.ae/rpdubai/fg?f=DaFD6buDFunTim9885A7Nu9lzfurwomLDFbsbWtfZsHa2NkyVLtDs7euOKJrx8EN


Thanks this is great, I've sent this to the new landlord... Waiting for his response.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You've got about 5 months notice to find a new place, it's not the end of the world, certainly not as much of a headache as getting involved with the UAE legal system and RERA, etc.
> 
> It's one of the hazards of living in Dubai, I've been here just over 2 years and I'm already in my 3rd home.


Thanks, why 5 months and not the 12 months posted above in the RERA link?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

HarryK said:


> Thanks, why 5 months and not the 12 months posted above in the RERA link?


The "5 months" the person was referring to is the time from now up till when your current lease ends in May 2012.

Anyway, are your children already in school? Hopefully you find a new place that's still close by. Did you try getting compensation from the current landlord?


----------

